# What riser bars are you tall riders using?



## soarftb (May 18, 2015)

I am pretty hunched over and heavy on my front end and I am thinking a riser bar might help. I am 6' 4". Which ones do you guys use and how much rise and width? If you know of any good deals new or used on the internet please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

At 6'5" on an XL 29er

I bought an older version of one of these control tech bars, but it was only $28 when I bought it. The width on mine was 750, which was pretty good. I'd be afraid that if it was much wider I'd have a lot more problems clearing trees. The rise is acceptable, and combined with a 60mm stem, worked out pretty good. For me, the real improvement was getting a new fork with an uncut steer tube. Only recommended on a steel steer tube, but worth it for the height.
https://smile.amazon.com/Control-Te...srs=8504675011&ie=UTF8&qid=1468846915&sr=1-35


----------



## soarftb (May 18, 2015)

Thanks Watts. I am looking for something a little cheaper and it seems the most rise is better, right? The highest I have seen is 60mm or 2" or so.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

For legitimate manufacturers, most I've seen is 45mm. One or two at 60mm, but very rare. When you get into rise more than that, you're looking at low end odd-ball handlebars off amazon. I'd rather find a 80mm high rise stem and a 45mm riser bar.


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.btosports.com/p/AZONIC-WORLD-FORCE-BAR-3-INCH-RISE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Also Spank sells their Spike 800 Race riser in a 50mm rise. Spank is very legit, Darren Barrecloth & Brett Tippie, among other pros rider their equipment. However, not cheap.

Spank Bikes - SPIKE 800 Race Bar


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

This bar with a 2 inch riser cost me about $45.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

got a 3T stem/bar combo for a nice rise an i think it looks good too...
stem is 55mm/10° bar is 780 mm/30mm rise.
The combo is for aluminum fairly light too


----------



## jgdblue (Apr 24, 2015)

It's probably more than you want to spend, but I have a Renthal Fatbar Carbon Light with a 40mm rise at 740mm wide. I also have a Renthal duo stem with a 10mm rise. For the record I'm not a clyde, I just have a stupid long inseam for m height so I battle the same issue.


----------



## blacksheep5150 (Oct 22, 2014)

Cheap handle bars and stems scare me , as a 260 pnd Clyde that is two things I would not want to fail .


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm not worried if they can handle this
Pro Bike Check: Lewis Buchanan's BMC Trailfox | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

Sorry I'm late to the post. I've got this set of 3" bars on my DJ bike and they've held up well so far. The only place I can currently find them is Ebay.

Weapon::aBomb


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I run about 30mm of stack under my stem and 35mm riser bars. Chromag BZA stem and bars on a XL Liteville 301


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Sort of related....seems stack and HT lengths are just not matching with bike proportions. So many bikes require a silly amount of spacers and riser bars accomadate the very people the bike was spec'd for. Specialized gets it. Rocky MTN gets it.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

Atomlab Pimplite for me. I ride a El Mar SS and gradually went from the stock xc type bar and stem, to the Atomlab and a 50mm stem. The 3" rise makes it so much better when standing on the pedals!


----------



## -Todd- (Jun 13, 2011)

Easton EC70, 40mm x 720mm. I forked my frame an extra 20mm too, so it's juuuuuuust right.


----------



## gratefulbiker (Mar 15, 2004)

Answer makes their new 810 bars in a 3" rise. Pretty stiff, wide, and a more traditional mtb bend than some of the jumper oriented bars.
https://www.answerproducts.com/components/bars/protaper_alloy/


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

gratefulbiker said:


> Answer makes their new 810 bars in a 3" rise. Pretty stiff, wide, and a more traditional mtb bend than some of the jumper oriented bars.
> https://www.answerproducts.com/components/bars/protaper_alloy/


I like the look of those! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I went custom steel for a 3.5" riser bar. Oddity Cycles. Worth the money to get something that fits and looks totally kickass.


----------



## Troy Carter (Dec 7, 2016)

Answer 810's out for their first ride today.


----------



## shilohl (Dec 26, 2016)

Riding that exact setup, couldn't be happier!


----------

